# Black walnut for duck calls?



## Ducksnuff870 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it safe to use black walnut for duck calls?


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you mean because of the toxins in the wood? I know I've turned my hands brown splitting Walnut for firewood, and you would have some sort of sealer on the wood, I would think it's OK. Find out what sealers are used for bowls and plates, Joe.


----------



## qweesdraw (Apr 6, 2014)

They make smoking pipes out of Black Walnut.
Make your duck call ,use food grade mineral oil/beeswax for a finish (zap in the microwave about 4 minutes to make a paste wax)
This is what i use on pepper grinders made from Walnut.
I haven't died yet,nor has anyone that i have made them for.
I don't know but things to do with bee's are incredible.
You can put a nail in honey in a year it will dissolve the nail and still be edible.
I am not a Dr. so not an exact science on my part.


----------



## agrams (Apr 14, 2014)

the allergens and problems from walnut are in the dust. Once dried and sealed it is safe. I use it for salad bowls often when I actually manage to find some walnut wood for turning.

Qweesdrawer, in regards to honey, there is a great article a few months ago on smithsonianmag.com about it. Some really interesting stuff. they used to use honey as an ointment on wounds in ancient/egyptian times. The enzymes the bees put in honey make it slightly acidic so nothing can grow in it, and as honey reacts with wounds it naturally releases small amounts of hydrogen peroxide, which also help with keeping wounds clear.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 16, 2014)

i have a deer grunt tube that is made out of walnut and have been putting to my mouth for 20 years.and theres n
o
th
ing wrong with me.


----------



## gunny100 (May 3, 2014)

Ducksnuff870 said:


> Is it safe to use black walnut for duck calls?


if you like oak wood 
i have lots of oak wood scrap wood from boards maby you could use to make duck calls
i sell it by the boxs


large flat rate priorty mail boxs
35.00 free shiping


----------



## Grey (Jun 8, 2014)

To answer OP' s ?, the answer is "YES." No problems.


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 16, 2014)

Walnut was the wood of choice for most duck hunters around here(Mississippi River Valley) back in the day. Osage Orange seems to be all the rage these days when it comes to wooden calls. I like my plastic Haydel's Red Leg myself...but wooden calls are nice. A local guy had some hedge calls a few years back that sounded awesome, but I didn't have $75 to spend at the time so I missed out.


----------

